# HPA's Cast Aluminum 2.0T Performance Intake Manifold Update



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Go to www.hpamotorsports.com/product_20tim.html - Note : Pre-orders being accepted with delivery
projected for December.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

$999 for a cast piece :screwy:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> $999 for a cast piece :screwy:


If you're satisfied with the plastic one we have, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> $999 for a cast piece :screwy:


HPA is always very proud aren't they? Lol Still good to see another company making one, just not worth the $1k to just make an engine look prettier. Now if it was setup to accept a larger throttle body or extra bungs for water meth or aux injectors then it might be worth it.

posted by tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

this thing should of been in the 699=750 range. Rather go aluminum for a couple bucks more.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> this thing should of been in the 699=750 range. Rather go aluminum for a couple bucks more.


It is aluminum! Since I have the HPA tune and K04 set-up, I should be the perfect candidate to add it. 
Will also want to do another dyno run since it is very possible that the sudden 'drop off' in the graph, 
after hitting 273 whp, may have had something to do with the miniscule air-leak that eventually revealed
itself when it made its way from the downpipe connection to the outer edge of the clamp. Didn't locate 
this tiny bit of air escaping until some time after the dyno runs. Have since re-sealed and re-tightened the
pipe connection/clamp. Also, don't know if my OEM intake manifold also played a part in the 'drop off' on
the dyno graph since it was found that all the bolts on the manifold were loose.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So is there any data yet showing the actual gains from the manifold alone? 

I want to see a back to back comparison of the same motor and overall setup then just change the manifold. Do a four way test: the baseline test (whether it be a stage II, K04, or Stage III car as long as all tests are done with same baseline) then second would be factory manifold with flap delete, third would be with HPA manifold, then last would be HPA manifold with a custom tune to take full advantage of new manifold.

If that data isn't available, how do you really know what you're paying for?

And I thought I read that it does have room for auxiliary location for methanol injection?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> So is there any data yet showing the actual gains from the manifold alone?
> 
> I want to see a back to back comparison of the same motor and overall setup then just change the manifold. Do a four way test: the baseline test (whether it be a stage II, K04, or Stage III car as long as all tests are done with same baseline) then second would be factory manifold with flap delete, third would be with HPA manifold, then last would be HPA manifold with a custom tune to take full advantage of new manifold.
> 
> ...


Since the projected availability date is still a month away, and I did recall the president (Marcel Horn) say
that there would be extensive testing, dealing with probably much if not all of what you are asking, I believe
we will have to wait and see. You might want to contact one of their reps ([email protected]) , but I
think it is still too early for actual performance related test info. Their complete operation in Canada has recently
gone through a major plant location move and that could be why their upgraded injectors and cams aren't ready
either. Maybe Santa's bringing everything later in December.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So they must be lead by the same idiots that run our country.... Spend all the money develope something, release it to the public, then test it?  Come on, they had to have some testing done before they invest tons of money into mass production.

Also they say they just tweaked a euro company's version to work better on the street as well as the track so is there any data on the original that they would have to share?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> So they must be lead by the same idiots that run our country....


Lmao, I'm sure hpa has numbers they just haven't released yet. Now why they don't who knows. Its hard to find any info about numbers on their stuff. I'm sure the hpa fanboys will claim its the best though lol. Lets not forget APR is coming out with a manifold as well and they'll probably have a tune to go along with it. 

posted by tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Lmao, I'm sure hpa has numbers they just haven't released yet. Now why they don't who knows. Its hard to find any info about numbers on their stuff. I'm sure the hpa fanboys will claim its the best though lol. Lets not forget APR is coming out with a manifold as well and they'll probably have a tune to go along with it.
> 
> posted by tapatalk


....and be sure to let me know when APR comes up with a tune that doesn't need 'tricks' to pass inspection, like
my HPA tune does ! Also, I was informed that more stringent emission testing is coming in the new year. Hmm,
I wonder who's going to have big problems passing inspection if this does materialize?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yea i also heard about the emission testing regulations plans to be more strict. However, i do not see how a stage 2 tune would affect you passing or not the inspection. I had a catless downpipe, k04, etc on my passat and never had an issue passing on my apr tune. Not sure what tricks you are referring to. I am still on a stock tune on the beetle since i am waiting to see numbers and talking to a few people to see which tuner i go with this time.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> ....and be sure to let me know when APR comes up with a tune that doesn't need 'tricks' to pass inspection, like
> my HPA tune does ! Also, I was informed that more stringent emission testing is coming in the new year. Hmm,
> I wonder who's going to have big problems passing inspection if this does materialize?


Ridge you're funny bro, you won't admit that they did something shady to get you to pass. The only reason I say that is because they won't explain what they did, so to me that says that they did something shady to get it to pass. Not that I would care, if someone would do that with mine I'd be happy. But to sit there and blame APR is ridiculous, APR is following the law, your shop you used is not as a 200 cell cat is not efficient enough to pass inspection.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Ridge you're funny bro, you won't admit that they did something shady to get you to pass. The only reason I say that is because they won't explain what they did, so to me that says that they did something shady to get it to pass. Not that I would care, if someone would do that with mine I'd be happy. But to sit there and blame APR is ridiculous, APR is following the law, your shop you used is not as a 200 cell cat is not efficient enough to pass inspection.


You guys must be drinking that 'APR Kool-Aid'. To say APR is following the law, when they know full well the
tuners they are involved with are doing 'tricks', is laughable. 100 cell cat, or 200 cel cat, makes no difference
to HPA since my car would pass inspection with either one. I repeat, my car has NOTHING in it for tricking the
computer, and just because you guys......and APR.....don't know how, all you do is throw words around like
'shady'. I can sell my car ro anyone, anywhere, and they can take it to any inspection station they want and
pass inspection. No way APR cars can do that and when you guys realize that APR only works with illegal assistance,
you'll realize HPA is the only way to go if you want to avoid anything but a simple inspection passing process that
can he had anywhere. What are you guys going to do when tuners are stopped from doing their tricks? You'll be
running to HPA and you know it !


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> yea i also heard about the emission testing regulations plans to be more strict. However, i do not see how a stage 2 tune would affect you passing or not the inspection. I had a catless downpipe, k04, etc on my passat and never had an issue passing on my apr tune. Not sure what tricks you are referring to. I am still on a stock tune on the beetle since i am waiting to see numbers and talking to a few people to see which tuner i go with this time.


I too had a Stage II APR tune but found out the only way to pass my car here in N.Y. was to have the inspection
done by an APR tune shop in Queens. The only problem is that 'tricks' concerning the ECU had to be done by them
for me to pass inspection......and the added cost was $100 over the normal $37 inspection fee. Future inspections
would also have to be done by them since I would otherwise not have been able to pass inspection at a standard
NY inspection facility. With HPA I don't have to worry about that crap anymore. I can pass inspection at any NY
inspection facility for $37. Also, can sell the car without having to be hassled by a new owner when he finds the
APR Stage II won't pass unless it's taken to one of their tuners. It should be noted that the 02 sensor insert 'trick'
which usaually works on APR cars, didn't work in mine. No matter what insert was inserted, the computer still wasn't
satisfied, so some form of ECU 'trick-like-tweak' was to only way for me to pass inspection.

Note: In response to the people 'Private Messaging' me and asking where I had my HPA tune done. It was at 
Linden VW in Linden, N.J.. They have an HPA Motorsport Division right in their service dept where many R-32 cars
are modified. Driving from Brooklyn, you take the S.I. ExpWay to the Goethals Bridge and go toward RT 1 & 9.
Once you reach the streets, stay to your right and make a right turn a few blocks down, onto S.Wood Ave. Another
few blocks and you make a right on E.Elizabeth. This will take you to the service facility which you will see on your
right. Ask for Dennis in the service dept.. He is very knowledgable and great to work with.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Man I can't discuss this with a guy who says one thing and then says another. You first say that you don't like APR's dealers tricking the ecu, then you say your tuner did an ecu trick like tweak to get yours to work. Whats the difference? What did linden vw actually do to fix it? You don't know so you can't really say

posted by tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

And secondly I really don't like APR so I'm not a fanboy, but they really are the best. Especially since I found out HPA relies on the knock center to pull timing if using a lower octane fuel as opposed to having seperate tunes for each octane.

posted by tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Man I can't discuss this with a guy who says one thing and then says another. You first say that you don't like APR's dealers tricking the ecu, then you say your tuner did an ecu trick like tweak to get yours to work. Whats the difference? What did linden vw actually do to fix it? You don't know so you can't really say
> 
> posted by tapatalk


Are you smoking funny cigarettes? I had to have the APR tune removed TOTALLY so the ECU could be re-tuned 
with HPA's. The ''trick APR does is evident by the fact that I can't pass inspection unless one of their tuners 'tricks'
the ECU. My car couldn't pass inspection anywhere and everywhere with an APR tune.....only at one of their shops
for $100 more than normal. I'll repeat it again so even you can ''hopefully' understand it. HPA TUNE DOES NOT 
REQUIRE INSPECTIONS TO BE DONE BY TUNE SHOPS AND THE CAR WILL PASS INSPECTION EVERYWHERE!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thats strange man. I passed my inspection without any tricks or tuners. I just paid the usual $37 fee. 

Were you throwing a code because of the 2nd o2 sensor? non-catted downpipe?




ridgemanron said:


> Are you smoking funny cigarettes? I had to have the APR tune removed TOTALLY so the ECU could be re-tuned
> with HPA's. The ''trick APR does is evident by the fact that I can't pass inspection unless one of their tuners 'tricks'
> the ECU. My car couldn't pass inspection anywhere and everywhere with an APR tune.....only at one of their shops
> for $100 more than normal. I'll repeat it again so even you can ''hopefully' understand it. HPA TUNE DOES NOT
> REQUIRE INSPECTIONS TO BE DONE BY TUNE SHOPS AND THE CAR WILL PASS INSPECTION EVERYWHERE!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> thats strange man. I passed my inspection without any tricks or tuners. I just paid the usual $37 fee.
> 
> Were you throwing a code because of the 2nd o2 sensor? non-catted downpipe?


All I know is that the APR tune shop told me that my Stage II tuned car, which was fitted with the 3" APR Downpipe
and the Borla Cat-back exhaust, was fitted with all three sizes of 02 inserts and was unable to pass inspection. the
only way, I was told, was for them to do a 'trick' with regard to the ECU that would fool the computer. The only
problem was if I tried to pass at a standard inspection facility, the car would fail. The tuner made it clear that for
me to pass inspection each year, I would have to pay this extra $100 each time, and have them do the 'tricking'
of the ECU. I believe, and it's evident by the result, that HPA takes many more factors into account when they are
perfecting a file for the computer and because of this, I don't need 02 sensor inserts or any other add-ons to pass
inspection anywhere. Why couldn't the APR tuner have APR do the same thing and not subject me to being forced
to limit where I can get inspections? Because APR isn't able to, that's why. The APR tuner wanted me to find out,
specifically, the step by step procedure HPA does to accomplish their superior tune. Now I ask you, why in the world
would a company, who through much added time and cost, want to give information that their competitors could
then use? They, rightfully so, feel that APR and anyone else who wants to accomplish what they've done.....to figure
it out for themselves, the same way HPA did.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

:facepalm: this again? 

:thumbdown:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

What makes APR lovers bristle is that HPA has figured out how to perfect the tune, so as to not need any
02 sensor inserts, and also doesn't require a specific tuner to get the car to pass inspection, whereas 
APR does. If you're in a State where this doesn't matter to you, go to APR. Perhaps you intend to keep
the car forever in your 'easy to pass inspection' State.......or only sell it 'eventually' to someone who is in
a similar 'easy' State concerning inspections, but if you're not, why in the world would you want to go through
added expense each year of $100 (or more) to pass inspection, and be at the mercy of one, or a few tuners
who can do the 'ECU trick'. If they decide to charge you $250 or more, how are you going to say no? You've
got to deal with them if you want to pass inspection in this part of the country. With regard to the oncoming
stricter inspections that are mentioned, what if your cars have to be without those 'illegal' 02 sensor inserts,
that are a main-stay for APR tuned cars at this time, what do you do then? You know, if you go to Volvo, as
well as other car dealers, they will tweak your ECU to give you more power.......but you'll notice they don't
add illegal 02 sensor inserts. Since HPA does the same thing, how can you try to equate what they do as being
the same thing that an APR tuner does? The peace of mind that I have with regard to my K04 powered car, with
3" downpipe and Cat-back exhaust, is something I truly appreciate and I can thank HPA for that. This wasn't
the case when I had a 'less powered' Stage II APR car, that's for sure.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ok i just want to address two things:

1 - i believe you are letting your bad experience cloud your judgement. Not everyone with a stage 2 apr has had emissions issues. I personally had a stage 2 ecu, catted downpipe and no foolers and passed just fine. No extra fee no tuner no bull****. 

2- you do know that is illegal in the state of new york to "fool" an inspection and that if the company providing you the service and charging you extra would be penalized and closed down right? Why would you pay extra when you feel you are at no fault? Besides in the event that you need to pass your inspection, simply go back to stock mode. you are golden. 

Thats all. This thread was about a manifold lets get back to it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> ok i just want to address two things:
> 
> 1 - i believe you are letting your bad experience cloud your judgement. Not everyone with a stage 2 apr has had emissions issues. I personally had a stage 2 ecu, catted downpipe and no foolers and passed just fine. No extra fee no tuner no bull****.
> 
> ...


This was an approved APR shop and the cars I saw there were all fitted with 02 sensor inserts which, as you
readily know, are illegal. Like I said, the only way for me to pass, when their attempts at using 02 sensor inserts
didn't allow it, was for their 'tricking' the ECU via a direct means to the computer that they had to do which was
more involved than simply switching to a stock mode. This is why that extra $100 charge was needed. From
what I've been told, an 02 sensor insert is a must for cars wishing to fool the computer and allow you to pass
inspection. There were three different sized ones that I was shown, and told that one of them usually was 
sufficient to trick the computer.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

either way, im glad you are happy with your hpa software now. Im still undecided what company to go with on the beetle and i will continue to research before i pick one. 




ridgemanron said:


> This was an approved APR shop and the cars I saw there were all fitted with 02 sensor inserts which, as you
> readily know, are illegal. Like I said, the only way for me to pass, when their attempts at using 02 sensor inserts
> didn't allow it, was for their 'tricking' the ECU via a direct means to the computer that they had to do which was
> more involved than simply switching to a stock mode. This is why that extra $100 charge was needed. From
> ...


----------



## jerseynoob (Nov 29, 2010)

Jedidub said:


> $999 for a cast piece :screwy:


There's a tuning company in either Virginia, or Maryland that is currently doing one, which they estimate to be around $1300.....but I'm drawing a blank on who that might be .............the beta piece was painted black, with the company names stenciled on in red on the top, not like that helps.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

ridgemanron said:


> What makes APR lovers bristle is that HPA has figured out how to perfect the tune, so as to not need any
> 02 sensor inserts, and also doesn't require a specific tuner to get the car to pass inspection, whereas
> APR does. If you're in a State where this doesn't matter to you, go to APR. Perhaps you intend to keep
> the car forever in your 'easy to pass inspection' State.......or only sell it 'eventually' to someone who is in
> ...



Enough with your BS. Don't talk about other options being illegal when what you have on your car is illegal. There is no way around it, If you have a catless downpipe on your car with no CEL light and can pass emmisions in New York, it's illegal!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

VuickB6 said:


> Enough with your BS. Don't talk about other options being illegal when what you have on your car is illegal. There is no way around it, If you have a catless downpipe on your car with no CEL light and can pass emmisions in New York, it's illegal!


thats what i was trying to say and why do i think the APR software wasnt the issue its the fact that there is no CAT.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

This escalated quickly LMAO


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

For the up-teenth time ! My car is fitted with APR's 3" downpipe, with no illegal inserts, and I have
a Borla's cat-back exhaust. Add to this the fact that I removed the Carbonio intake and now am using
my original OEM box with a K&N filter element. Now for the part that you guys seem to be in denial
about. My HPA tune, coordinated with my HPA K04, produces no CEL activity and I am able to pass
inspection anywhere without a problem. The HPA tune should be thought of as similar to Volvo's, in
that it adds power in the same way.......without the need of 02 sensor inserts in order to pass inspection
in New York.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess everything is now getting back to normal after SEMA. Just got word that testing of the cast intake
manifold will be conducted tomorrow with an 'in house' Golf R .......Results to be posted on Vortex by
Friday! Can't wait to get rid of this crappy VW OEM plastic intake manifold, that's for sure! P.S. - Would
you believe I had to tighten it again?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> For the up-teenth time ! My car is fitted with APR's 3" downpipe, with no illegal inserts, and I have
> a Borla's cat-back exhaust. Add to this the fact that I removed the Carbonio intake and now am using
> my original OEM box with a K&N filter element. Now for the part that you guys seem to be in denial
> about. My HPA tune, coordinated with my HPA K04, produces no CEL activity and I am able to pass
> ...



I hate myself for even responding to this nonsense but you are like a politician! You danced around everything but answering the question! The posts directly before your last two are very clear and precise with their question/ statement... Do you have a cat in your 3" APR downpipe? They offer both versions, catted (if thats a word) and catless. So if you want everyone to stop arguing with you answer that question. 

As I've said before as long as you're happy with what you have that's great! Enjoy it! But move on with what has happened in the past already!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> I hate myself for even responding to this nonsense but you are like a politician!


Lmao

posted by tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My car has APR's 200 cel catalytic converter. Even when I asked HPa if I would be better off switching to
their 100 cel 'cat', I was told it would have no effect on my K04 Tune being able to pass N.Y. inspection
without 02 sensor inserts. Anyone who doesn't believe me can come to Brooklyn and put up $1,000 if they
think what I say isn't true. I'm sure there are a bunch of you who are in nearby boros, so why don't you
put your money where your mouth is?


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

looks like all aftermarket downpipes are now illegal in ny regardless of whether you pass inspection. i am going to remove my apr downpipe because of this. here are links

http://www.dec.ny.gov/chemical/90781.html 

http://www.dec.ny.gov/chemical/87411.html


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

02VWGTIVR6 said:


> looks like all aftermarket downpipes are now illegal in ny regardless of whether you pass inspection. i am going to remove my apr downpipe because of this. here are links
> 
> http://www.dec.ny.gov/chemical/90781.html
> 
> http://www.dec.ny.gov/chemical/87411.html


If need be, I can see people swapping for re-installation of their original 'cat', and then once they are 'certified',
switching it again. This known as 'the old switch-a-roo'!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

02VWGTIVR6 said:


> looks like all aftermarket downpipes are now illegal in ny regardless of whether you pass inspection. i am going to remove my apr downpipe because of this. here are links
> 
> http://www.dec.ny.gov/chemical/90781.html
> 
> http://www.dec.ny.gov/chemical/87411.html


I can see people switching back to their original 'cat', getting certified......then switching back. This is known
as 'The old switch-a-roo!'


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

My part 2 *“HYDE16 Reviews - HPA 2.0T Performance Intake Manifold”* thread is up.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

HYDE16 said:


> My part 2 *“HYDE16 Reviews - HPA 2.0T Performance Intake Manifold”* thread is up.


Quite the write up, can't wait to read through it when I have a few minutes. I know one friend who is definitely interested in the water meth setup you did on it. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow! That was one hellva write up between the intake manifold and the turbo porting/ exhaust coating.

I've always wondered what kind of benefits the later would offer but never read about anyone doing it.

Extremely detailed info and what sounds like a very fun car to drive


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris659 said:


> Wow! That was one hellva write up between the intake manifold and the turbo porting/ exhaust coating.
> 
> I've always wondered what kind of benefits the later would offer but never read about anyone doing it.
> 
> Extremely detailed info and what sounds like a very fun car to drive


Thank you so much, it is such a blast to drive now. I am officially exhausted and mentally drained from these two back to back reviews in a one week time period but I can't stop just yet, Tyrol Sport MasterBracket and Okada / Ignition Projects Plasma Coil Packs next (dyno again).


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So I don't want to ask a dumb question but from what I understand you can just bolt this on to let's say a Beetle Turbo running a 2.0 TSi Motor. However Regardless what software you have your going to get a MIL due to the Engine Flappers. APR didn't say that they could or would code it out with their Software but it would work best with the HPA Software. So just to top that all off your seeing about 10 more HP give or take?

Just keep in mind I myself am not a mechanic but just want all the information I can get about doing a mod to see if it's worth it. 

Plus I do just love squeezing everything I can out of the Beetle Turbo for more fun


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah until he does the custom tune or HPA tune then he should net more power


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

it is a nice looking upgrade, but from the reading seems like too little gain for too much work for $1000


----------

